# Revue Oris Big Crown ProPilot Calibre 114



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose en revue une montre de pilote avec cette *Oris Big Crown ProPilot*


----------



## Mantalo06 (Jan 6, 2022)

Je la connaissais pas elle est magnifique.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Merci


----------

